# Terrabit likes the window



## Jaylach (Jan 14, 2018)

Catching some rays.








But he does NOT like robins. This is dive bomb mode.  Don't know why but any other kind of bird can be on the lawn and he ignores but a robin causes this kind of posture.


----------



## Texas Tiel Fan (Jan 5, 2019)

Very cool photos! Looks a lot like my 4 year old Kiwi.....that's about to be a daddy for the second time!


----------



## Jaylach (Jan 14, 2018)

Texas Tiel Fan said:


> Very cool photos! Looks a lot like my 4 year old Kiwi.....that's about to be a daddy for the second time!


Thanks and good for your Kiwi.


----------

